# Help me make my custom exhaust!



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
Ideally, I want it to sound like that.
I'm thinking to achieve that I will straight pipe the resonator, and install a borla muffler in place of the mid muffler (the muffler in between the suitcase and res.)
Thoughts?
I know there is a science to the perfect exhaust tone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I wasn't a high school student I would be buying an AWE catback


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Help me make my custom exhaust! (mac dre)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NV-JRkOxfQ
save some money n just remove ur two mufflers leave the resonator on...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Help me make my custom exhaust! (eddi3okic)*

Never thought about that route, thanks man.
how are you liking it?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is one of those times when you want to take your time, save your money, and do it right. I'd rather have a stock exhaust than a hacked up bee-in-a-tin-can sounding exhaust. do it right the first time, or wait.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

I agree, but take a look at the Techtonics single borla exhaust.








Its a resonator and suitcase muffler delete, but with a borla replacing the mid muffler, all for $590. I figure if I remove the suitcase and res, it should sound somewhat similar for a fraction of the price.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i did the hacking muffler route sounded like ass honestly its not worth the time


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Damn, just getting a resonator delete then (i know that sounds decent) and buying an intake


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Do what you want, but your original idea is better. Take that picture, go on Jegs and buy a bunch of angle bend mandrel exhaust tubing, and take it to a shop. That will probably be your most economical choice. 
If you insist on hacking things up, take out the small muffler after the resonator, and leave the "suitcase" intact. This typically sounds the best 


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 3:45 AM 3-28-2010_


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_
If you insist on hacking things up, take out the small muffler after the resonator, and leave the "suitcase" intact. This typically sounds the best 

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 3:45 AM 3-28-2010_

Hmm really?
The mid-muffler generally sounds more raspy doesn't it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r-2IUcPkrE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vYi92EUQt0


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mac dre)*

i have both of my mufflers off and the resonator on and i love how my car sounds. def not ricey tin can cut up like you guys described...


----------



## Chaydz_G (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eddi3okic)*

typically recordings with digital cameras really bring out the pops and leaves out the undertones of an exhaust as well... i have the two last cases removed with the resonator intact and i love the sound


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chaydz_G)*

thanks for the input, last questions
1) any noticeable power increase?

2) is it tolerable during cruising and mild acceleration


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mac dre)*

is the suitcase right before the tips? what sounds the best reson delete or suitcase or mid muffler?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I did away with everything post cat, stayed factory diameter, and slapped in a single magnaflow with a generic resonated crushed tip and the sound was pure sex.... fast forward and I replaced the other half of the exhaust for a c2 turbo kit and a techtonics high flow cat. Now its perfection, almost stock sounding at idle, no drone, mean as hell at WOT


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

so i have an appt with the local muffler shop tomorrow. looks like i'm doing mid-muffler + resonator delete. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice, get some sound clips up.


----------

